# Bigger haunt



## darksydehaunter (Jun 9, 2011)

Greetings fellow haunters,

I have been running a garage haunted maze for the past 4 years. It is getting bigger and better every year. A few of my friends have told me we do an amzing job and it's time to turn this into a proffesion. As there are not many places like this in my area, and I would love to bring some halloween insanity to my neighbourhood, I have noticed that more than a few on this forum run a "proffesional haunt" I would imagine some of you started small like myself and graduated forward.
My question is how do I go about this? Any advise anyone could give me would be greatly appreciated 


Trying to make halloween last for more than a day!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Take a look at this thread. Some of the issues you will face are discussed here:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=25519

Browse through the Haunt Tactics & Techniques forum, and you'll see a number of threads about going pro


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

In addition to any advice people here may give you, there's some existing threads to peruse.

Going Professional? Pros? Cons?

I want to open up and run my own haunted house. How do I get started?

Going Pro Advice Needed


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Make sure your Idiot Tolerance Level is very high.


----------

